
Louisiana upholds black man's life sentence for trying to steal hedge clippers - threatofrain
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/aug/07/lousiana-court-denies-life-sentence-appeal-fair-wayne-bryant-black-man-hedge-clippers
======
threatofrain
PDF of lone dissenting opinion.

[https://www.lasc.org/Opinions/2020/20-0077.KO.bjj.dis.pdf](https://www.lasc.org/Opinions/2020/20-0077.KO.bjj.dis.pdf)

------
ponsin
tl;dr he was in prison several times before for other crimes

> Bryant, 62, received the life sentence under Louisiana’s habitual offender
> law, which allows a person’s sentence to increase based on their criminal
> history.

